# Rocky Danner BBQ cooking class, $125 each



## honcho (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Gang,

In our effort to teach the art of Southern BBQ, 
We are able to bring a class to WNY, 
Rocky will be teaching all four comp meats

so folks can also cook in their backyard.
Or be prepared to survive another "Storm"
Maybe even cook in a BBQ competition.

I'm also so glad to inform you the our 501c3 forms are filed 
and the IRS is reviewing them.

Any help you can give us sure would be great.

Thanks, Karen n Honcho Gregory
World Class BBQ Cooking School April 16, 2011
Old Falls Street Rib Fest July 15,16, 2011
Smokin Eagles International BBQ Festival Augusts, 12-14, 2011
http://www.sebbq.com/gpage4.html

http://www.sebbq.com
http://www.the-tonawandas.com

some stop for yd sales I stop for bbq


----------



## honcho (Apr 4, 2011)

We will have door prizes, gift bags, and a beer vendor after 3 pm.
We are working on other things also. Oh did I tell you we still have some seats left
sign up on line at our web site, you wouldn't want to miss this deal


----------

